
Show HN: Linn Photobooth by GistNoesis - GistNoesis
https://github.com/GistNoesis/Linn-Photobooth
======
GistNoesis
Hello HN,

LINN is a 2-axis gimbal controlled by a bluetooth ps3-controller which then
stylize your photos with some deep neural style transfer and offer single
button instant print experience.

I've created this photo-booth for the wedding of Thi-Kim & Pierre last week-
end, where it was a great success and fun. So I've spend a good few hours
yesterday to share this project so you could have fun too.

Depending on your mileage, you'll probably find some interesting things in it
and learn a few things, as I've put a lot of effort and attention into it.

If you have some advices or suggestions to help grow/monetize the project I'm
all ears.

Have fun

~~~
jjgreen
The name might be a problem:
[https://www.linn.co.uk/](https://www.linn.co.uk/)

~~~
GistNoesis
Thanks for noticing, hopefully our products are sufficiently different. If not
I'll have to find another Norwegian first name (but I'm not sure my muse will
appreciate). LINN was standing for Life Instilled Neural Networks though it's
a little early to claim this appellation.

